
Tim Cook and Jony Ive Discuss the MacBook Pro Keyboard - exabrial
https://medium.com/greattechnologystory/tim-cook-and-jony-ive-discuss-the-macbook-pro-keyboard-1a5290b35f6e
======
gigatexal
If only this were true.

